# What is on your christmas list this year?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Detailing or non detailing bits? 

I know I'm early but the missus has been asking and so has her Mum (they do like to be early). 

So far 5 liters of smart wheels
5 liters of fallout 
Bilt hamber clay 
1 liter 105 compound polish
A black cherry Yankee candle (not exactly detailing but I love the smell). 
Not sure if I want to put a metro blaster on the list as the list is for the wife's family and I feel this may be too expensive (they would be ok about it but I'd feel guilty). 


Looking for ideas, may put a couple of buffing cloths on the list too as you can never have enough. I used to use costco microfibers but I'm much loving the longer pile of a proper buffing cloth. 


So what is on your list?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Holiday in the sun.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm thinking bout Angelwax desirable or a few BMD 50ml wax samples :argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kaley Cuoco..


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

A holiday would be amazing.. anywhere. But a new armrest on the car after the leather was ruined using a so called leather cleaner would also be welcome.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> Kaley Cuoco..


I'll raise you Susanna Reid :-D


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony PS4
a wet vac
sidekick
Collonite 476
fresh pads n MF towels
some waterproof shoes


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony PS4
a wet vac
sidekick
Collonite 476
fresh pads n MF towels
some waterproof shoes


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Anything except socks:thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Ross said:


> I'll raise you Susanna Reid :-D


+1 for Kaley Cuoco - yummy


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Health and happiness , that'll do me


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

pixie lott


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Gerard Butler :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Vossman said:


> +1 for Kaley Cuoco - yummy


I agree but theres something about Susanna :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Would love a ticket to austrailia to see my brother!


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Would love a proposal of marriage but I don't think my boyfriend will do it...


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a jahova witness.....so i can't play:spam:

......Only kidding
....i want 4x BBS CS-5 wheels & a DA....but we are saving up for a holiday in Mexico so i guess it will be socks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

roelliwohde said:


> Would love a proposal of marriage but I don't think my boyfriend will do it...


That was the last 7 or 8 Christmases... I've given up now :lol:


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Why are the boys like this?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Xbox one (Already pre ordered)
Clothes
Running gear
Snowboard gear
No detailing gear


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

world peace,and fluffy kittens


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fluffy knickers...?!
......Oh _kittens_,sorry:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

A live in Nanny 
So I can do more detailing and less diaper duty......
But she's worth it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Would love a ticket to austrailia to see my brother!


Nah, too f'ing hot here now lol! You need to come over in the middle of the year!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

A DA polisher and pads, and maybe a steamer


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sony PS4 for sure! Been waiting so long for that one! 

Detailing wise, I think I might go berserk on some JDM coatings and related products!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Chrismas detailing purchases is very much so stockists sale depending!
but i keep seeing the name FLEX in my chrismas dreams lately..:devil:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My two front teeth.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

ive asked for a metro blaster sidekick and a brinkman xenon swirl gun.


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

New Laptop


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rachel Riley, if not a DAS6-Pro.


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

It was a das 6 pro but some overtime has bought that this month. Other than that spending some time at home as I've worked the last 2 out of 3 christmas's


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Rachel Riley, if not a DAS6-Pro.


Can I change my mind


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

A GT2 RS.... :driver: anyone.... :tumbleweed:

Call yourself a wife!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

To ban Christmas, overhyped, commercialised, baaa-humbug, full of spoilt kids, want, want want.

Saying that, I wouldn't say no to Michelle Keegan, all wrapped up in a sexy Santa outfit....


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I actually want socks, :doublesho as everything else people seem to buy for my is simply crap!!! 

I know for a fact I'm getting a Flex 3401  cos I'm buying it, and a paint depth guage if I can get a second hand one, I'll be getting the front of my Fiesta sorted out after a slight coming together with a wall!! :wall::wall:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Might treat myself to a bigfoot mini. 
Xmas or not am good to myself lol


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zymol titanium and HD cleanse and I will be happy


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a handy thread..... Im being hounded for Birthday and Christmas present ideas and im struggling.

Apart from the big things iPad and Macbook i cant think of many things i want...

If the budget is £50 ish just cant think of things apart from maybe an aftershave or a pair of decent leather gloves...

Any ideas for £50 gifts? Not car cleaning stuff though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Already got my present from the OH and know that his sister has got me a ticket to see the Manics in March.
Great pressies but I don't like knowing what I'm getting haha.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm really struggling this year what to buy anyone. 

Not sure what I'd like myself.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I have got my mum the argos alien family lol and some socks and other bits and bobs and got my bro and his mrs a few bits and bobs and got them packed up already so no flys on me this year lol.
as for myself don't realy know what I want but anything megiars related would be a bonus or some money then I can get what I want when I see it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

An Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (will be a birthday present to myself ).


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

PS4 if everyone chipped in for it.
Then i'm hoping the waxybox xmas gift box, ironx, tardis and that's about it really.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

World peace and love and kindness to all man kind....  (can I be miss world now?)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

10m hose for the Nilfisk.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Nigella Lawson - with all her naughty habits!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Brother got me a Porter Cable- first DA :thumb:

I think I might hint to the Mrs. about an Iroku Pot, while they are back around.....

Some good sales going on right now--15% off at Polish Angel and 25% off at Zymol :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> Brother got me a Porter Cable- first DA :thumb:
> 
> I think I might hint to the Mrs. about an Iroku Pot, while they are back around.....
> 
> Some good sales going on right now--15% off at Polish Angel and 25% off at Zymol :doublesho :doublesho


Where is the polish angel sale ? !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not being greedy I want Eos70d and lens , spare battery , grip and Bag, and a Brian James Cargo Compact


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

A hug.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Lager


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

efib said:


> Where is the polish angel sale ? !


Black Friday sale on the US site!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Going back to this thread's topic, this Christmas I really want to see my friends and family since I haven't seen them in a while :/ 
Oh and lots of sweets 



Goodylax said:


> Black Friday sale on the US site!


I see , too bad it's not in the eu site as well :/
Treat your self a master sealant !


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

efib said:


> Going back to this thread's topic, this Christmas I really want to see my friends and family since I haven't seen them in a while :/
> Oh and lots of sweets
> 
> I see , too bad it's not in the eu site as well :/
> Treat your self a master sealant !


Speaking of treats, just got some Snowcake!


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

A job.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing detail related, and if there was sommat I wanted, I would have to get it myself anyway as my family wouldn't have clue....


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster, and it arrived today from CYC. I have to wait until the big day to get my hands on it though.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Winning Lotto ticket (for at least £1m).


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

to speak to my son again


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

The other half was planning on getting me a ps4, pointless for me as I only play FIFA so ordered the following so far from cyc.

Metro sidekick blaster
Finger foam pads
CG fabric clean
Meguiars apc and window bottles
Meguiars sanding block


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

a bmw m135i in alpine white with red leather, but the mrs wont buy me one


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Detailing wise I think it's going to be modesta coating's, got 22ple last year.

Non detailing will be a new 60" plasma, got one 2 weeks ago but the young in hit the screen and smashed it! as weve not long moved well 2 month's in I think adding home contents insurance on that list is a must with the new one.
A great expense just before xmas too....little bugger!..


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll probably end up getting a few bits for the bike.

S2000 off the missus, but she ain't having any of it!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

For my brother to make a full recovery from the car crash and happy memories made.
Detailing wise I'm going to book a 1to1 in the new year at midlands car care. But would also like another polo 9n 3dr


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bevvo said:


> Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster, and it arrived today from CYC. I have to wait until the big day to get my hands on it though.


Spooky after saying no deatiling things, i have put one of these on my list lol

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Spooky after saying no deatiling things, i have put one of these on my list lol
> 
> Where did you get it from?


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/metro-vac-sidekick-blaster/prod_1152.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metro-vac-blaster-sidekick-cat5.html


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bevvo said:


> Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster, and it arrived today from* CYC*





PaulN said:


> Where did you get it from?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


>


I was going to post something similar or maybe 
http://bit.ly/1b6sY39

but I'm in a good mood today :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I have asked Santa for just two things this year,


Natalie and Blueberry, as they know more about detailing than I do.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Natalie said:


> I was going to post something similar or maybe
> http://bit.ly/1b6sY39
> 
> but I'm in a good mood today :lol:


lol Thank you guys.... I deserved that... :lol:


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

a decent Dodo Juice wax & a sealent for show season  

I hope I'm loved


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

To be able to spend time with my family as for the last 4 years I've worked all over christmas.
But the oh is getting me a foam lance


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Metro sidekick and few AF bits


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Course at autobrite towers


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

All of this : http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=registry&type=wish&v=MTYwM3w3MTg4Mnw

But none of that will be bought, family doesn't really care for detailing stuff, even though they like their cars cleaned lol

So, slippers is all I want haha. Maybe Lucy O'Hara too, but that REALLY won't happen


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

A BJ do for starters


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> A BJ do for starters


Big Jumper?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yuuup


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I quite fancy a carpro mitt 
Mike


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing for me really, I will buy myself a few bits off the Christmas Sales etc and thats it. Next year WILL BE A BETTER YEAR for me I am sure as this one has been a total bag of sxxt


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone else noticed that the mrs buys you what SHE wants rather than what you want...?

I ask for something for the car, nae chance! Lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe some coilovers. 60 hour weeks until xmas will sort that though.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have already been told that I am getting a Kestrel DAS-6 DA! Can't wait, only problem is I need to wait for decent weather as I cant get my Golf in the garage! Need to think about getting my drive widened!!!!


----------

